# Other side of Mt Rushmore



## NewLondon88 (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know .. maybe this one isn't a good idea.

ps .. if you like it, great.
If you don't like it, this
was Jerry Sambrook's idea. :tongue:


----------



## USAFVET98 (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## jskeen (Apr 4, 2010)

that's frigging hilarious.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 4, 2010)

Charlie,

Easy,

Name it "hard ass!"


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 4, 2010)

Living not far from the real thing, I've seen many versions of that but I have never seen it on a pen, nice one.


If anyone goes to visit, give me a shout, I'm not far from there just across the NE/SD line.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:That is great!!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2010)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 4, 2010)

That is just way cool Charlie . I'm glad I waited . I just bought a Kokopelli blank this morning . I like this one too .


----------



## Oldwagon (Apr 4, 2010)

That is funny.I like it.Todd


----------



## hewunch (Apr 4, 2010)

Rofl!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 4, 2010)

Should I send one to Mr Obama?


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 4, 2010)

That would be his portrait on the back side already


----------



## David Keller (Apr 4, 2010)

I like it...  Looks like Obama, Reid, Pelosi, and Frank...  Is that right?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe would look better in snakewood - you never know where it may crack.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 4, 2010)

I had to look twice but thats funny right there!


----------



## altaciii (Apr 4, 2010)

Makes me wonder how strong the winds are on that side.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 4, 2010)

Isn't that the backsides of Mt. Rushmore? :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aren't you glad we don't make Scratch & Sniff pen blanks?


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 5, 2010)

Should sell well in Los Angeles!!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 22, 2010)

I like it. someone on facebook named chuck stone is doing the same thing. I think yours looks much better. :wink::wink::wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
do a good turn daily!
don



NewLondon88 said:


> I don't know .. maybe this one isn't a good idea.
> 
> ps .. if you like it, great.
> If you don't like it, this
> was Jerry Sambrook's idea. :tongue:


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 22, 2010)

I just found out yesterday that Chuck is your (or one of your) alter egos. Just thought I would rib you just a bit. 
I do like the process and the effect...it looks really nice. And the one with the resin covering is really nice....looking forward to seeing more from either you or Chuck.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



NewLondon88 said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > I like it. someone on facebook named chuck stone is doing the same thing. I think yours looks much better. :wink::wink::wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



LOL .. he would be me.  I've tried it in several woods and I think the pic
on Facebook is the one in Corian, covered in resin. I'm trying to laser the 3D
and then use the resin depth and translucency to show the details. It's
still a work in progress..[/quote]


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, where do I get one like the OP?


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 22, 2010)

Are there plans to make more? I know i bought the last sierra blank from Exotics and i would love to get my hands on more.  I would also be interested in a fisherman holding a fishing rod if that is possible


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 22, 2010)

As soon as i get off my butt and turn some more blanks, we can produce them. I have to do it at my house to keep dust away from the laser. My firewood keeps demanding my attention.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 22, 2010)

OMG, DOESNT GET ANY MORE HILARIOUS THAN THAT.


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 22, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> I just found out yesterday that Chuck is your (or one of your) alter egos. Just thought I would rib you just a bit.......


Sorry Charlie..

Ed and I meet Don and his lovely daughter yesterday for lunch. He thought that you might be being copied.. I guess I'm the one who let this slip! :tongue::biggrin::wink:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Charlie,
   You can only sell them if...............
The idea person gets a cut.

And it makes a great pen, that I have brought a few places.

And the comments have been "Only you Sambrook, only you"


----------



## JerrySambrook (Sep 10, 2010)

Per Charlie's (Chuck stone's) request:


----------



## bensoelberg (Sep 10, 2010)

Love it!


----------

